# Epothecary



## Andre (11/2/15)

_Elixir Vape recognized that the same vapes used by millions daily to enjoy nicotine products can also be used to deliver the known health effects of vitamin and herb blends. With a mission of helping people regain and improve their health, we created the Epothecary™ Elixirs line of eLiquids. 

Our proprietary blends promote energy, clarity, deep breath, calm, peace of mind and improved libido while also satisfying the need for complex natural flavor profiles. We're so proud to offer these products to you and we look forward to joining you on your path to better health.
_
http://www.elixir-vape.com/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie (11/2/15)

Thats awesome, providing they taste good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/2/15)

Looks pretty cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/2/15)

Nice find @Andre  Thank you for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (11/2/15)

Looks quite interesting. Thanks for the share.


----------



## free3dom (11/2/15)

These look very very interesting...I've been hoping someone would do something like this. 

Hope this is the real deal and not just fluff marketing or something


----------



## Andre (11/2/15)

free3dom said:


> These look very very interesting...I've been hoping someone would do something like this.
> 
> Hope this is the real deal and not just fluff marketing or something


Yeah, interesting only at this stage for me. 
Link to someone who tried it followed by some very negative comments: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...a_new_direction_for_vaping_elixir_vape_juice/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (11/2/15)

Andre said:


> Yeah, interesting only at this stage for me.
> Link to someone who tried it followed by some very negative comments: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...a_new_direction_for_vaping_elixir_vape_juice/



This would definitely need some proper testing and certification before I'd actually vape it. 
I think there is potential in additives of this nature, but unfortunately I do not have much faith in "we promise it's safe".

I any case, this is very interesting to follow, thanks @Andre


----------

